# Matchrute/Floatrute gesucht



## TrevorMcCox (3. März 2013)

Hallo Zusammen,

ich bin auf der Suche nach einer 3,60 m langen Matchrute oder Floatrute bis ~80€. 

Die Rute wird an einem kleinen Teich zum Einsatz kommen und soll vorallem Spaß machen! Kleinere Karpfen sollte die Rute mitmachen.

Die *Daiwa Aqualite Sensor Float* finde ich bisher sehr gut aber vielleicht habt ihr noch andere Empfehlungen?


----------



## M.C Phlegmatisch (4. März 2013)

*AW: Matchrute/Floatrute gesucht*

Ich habe die Daiwa Aqualite Match Version in 4,20m. Ich weiß nicht wie es bei den anderen Ruten von Daiwa aussieht. Aber mit meiner bin ich sehr zufrieden. Karpfen habe ich damit auch schon bezwungen. :m

Auch sehr gut zum Forellenangeln mit Sbiro zu gebrauchen.


----------



## TrevorMcCox (6. März 2013)

*AW: Matchrute/Floatrute gesucht*

Wie wichtig ist eigentlich eine parabolische Aktion bei dem Vorhaben Weißfisch zu fangen? Nachdem ich mir beispielsweise die Greys Prodigy Float angeschaut habe, wird die Aktion dort als "Progressiv" beschrieben. 

Kann mir einer den genauen Sinn und zweck dieser Spezifikation einer Float- und Matchrute erklären?


----------



## Andal (6. März 2013)

*AW: Matchrute/Floatrute gesucht*

Moderne(!) Matchruten sind von der Aktion her mehr auf Spitze gebaut. Alles ausgerichtet auf schnelles Fischen, auch auf Distanz und nicht unbedingt die allergrößten Fische.
Floatruten waren und sind die größeren Schwestern der Matchruten aus vergangenen Tagen. In der Aktion semiparabolisch, teilweise sogar parabolisch. Wenn dann von progressiv die Rede ist, meint man grundsätzlich stramme Aktionen, die aber unter Last eine gute Biegkurve entwickeln. Sie sind auch mit größeren Ringdurchmessern versehen und selbst größere Fische machen ihnen keine Probleme.

Grundsätzlich kann man sagen, dass man mit einer Float problemlos feine Matchmontagen fischen kann, mit einer Match aber eher an die Grenzen nach oben stößt. Wer also nicht explicit nach einer pfeilschnellen, sehr feinen Posenrute sucht, der ist im angleralltäglichen Leben mit einer Floatrute besser bedient. Sie verfügt über mehr Reserven, ist trotzdem sensibel genug und macht auch keine Zicken, wenn man sie mal als sehr leichte Grundrute "mißbraucht".


----------



## martin18 (6. März 2013)

*AW: Matchrute/Floatrute gesucht*

moin andal,
finde das ist eine sehr treffende und gute Beschreibung der Floatruten, vor allem für Einsteiger...#6
Petri Heil


----------



## Naturliebhaber (6. März 2013)

*AW: Matchrute/Floatrute gesucht*



TrevorMcCox schrieb:


> Wie wichtig ist eigentlich eine parabolische Aktion bei dem Vorhaben Weißfisch zu fangen? Nachdem ich mir beispielsweise die Greys Prodigy Float angeschaut habe, wird die Aktion dort als "Progressiv" beschrieben.
> 
> Kann mir einer den genauen Sinn und zweck dieser Spezifikation einer Float- und Matchrute erklären?



Einfach gesagt (und das gilt nicht nur für Matchruten): Je parabolischer die Rutenaktion, desto mehr kämpft der Fisch gegen die Rute und desto flexibler federt die Rute Fluchten des Fisches ab.
Die negative Seite: Desto parabolischer, desto weniger Kontrolle kannst Du im Drill über den Fisch ausüben, weil er sich nicht gut führen lässt.

Ich fische gar keine Ruten mit Spitzenaktion, andere Angler, die ich kenne, fischen nur Ruten mit Spitzenaktion. Ist Geschmacksache. Mir schlitzt aber auch kaum ein Fisch aus.

Meine Empfehlung für eine Top-Floatrute ist die Daiwa Aqualite Power Float, also der "große Bruder" der Angler, die Du im Eingangspost erwähnst. Hervorragende Aktion und kein Lämmerschwanz. Wird auch gut mit Karpfen bis Mitte 60cm im Fließgewässer fertig, falls die sich mal dran verirren.

Meine Meinung bzgl. der Greys Prodigy Float: Da steht progressiv einfach für knüppelhart mit biegsamer Spitze. Furchtbares Teil. Ich mag die Greys-Ruten mit ihrer Spitzenaktion aber eh nicht. #d


----------



## TrevorMcCox (6. März 2013)

*AW: Matchrute/Floatrute gesucht*

Also erstmal herzlichen Dank an Andal und Naturliebhaber, ich hab es schon lange nicht mehr erlebt in einem Internetforum eine so kompetente Antwort zu erhalten.  :m  im Prinzip sind damit alle meine Fragen beantwortet.

Ich werde mich für eine Floatrute entscheiden und schaue mir beide Modelle der Aqualite Serie genau an. 

Wenn ich mich dann entschieden hab, berichte ich natürlich kurz.


----------



## AKreitner (7. März 2013)

*AW: Matchrute/Floatrute gesucht*

Hi,
ich besitze 1x die Daiwa Aqualite Match und 1x die Daiwa Aqualite Sensor Float!
Wechsle mich immer mit beiden ab und kann sie nur empfehlen


----------



## TrevorMcCox (16. März 2013)

*AW: Matchrute/Floatrute gesucht*

Habe mich nach längerem Umschauen für die Daiwa Aqualite Sensor Float entschieden. Nicht zuletzt für den Preis von 35 € bei Askari, was vom Verkäufer nur mit einem "Unverschämt" kommentiert wurde. 

Aber Achtung, das neue Modell der Aqualite Rute ist wesentlich weicher. Das 2011 Modell allerdings ist perfekt.


----------



## anfänger12 (17. März 2013)

*AW: Matchrute/Floatrute gesucht*

Guten Morgen TrevorMcCox
Ich bin ja auch auf Suche nach einer günstigen Floatrute zum Posenfischen auf aal ,zander und Friedfisch. Aber die Daiwa Aqualite Sensor Float kostet bei Askari um die 70 Euro und nicht 35 Euro. Bin auch schon am überlegen ob die DAM Impressa 40 oder 60 eine Alternative ist oder die Browning Force Float.
Mfg anfänger12#h#h#h


----------



## TrevorMcCox (17. März 2013)

*AW: Matchrute/Floatrute gesucht*

Hallo anfänger12,

Also die Preise für die Aqualite im Fachmarkt sind unter 60 Euro für die Modelle Match´,Sensor- und Power Float. Mit Glück findet man noch ältere reduzierte Modelle aber nach der Goldgräber Stimmung zu urteilen, die sich auf dem gestrigen Askari Frühlingsfest breit gemacht hat, dürfte der Fachmarkt vorerst von den guten Schnäppchen befreit worden sein.

Auch gut gefallen und vielleicht genau das richtige für deinen Zielfisch, hat mir die Browning Carbonium Float. Etwas kräftiger aber eine ordentlich verarbeitete Rute für 50 €. (Amazonpreis)


----------

